# Cold Air Intake!! Behind driver Foglamp



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

Here,s My custom setup, Purchased the hoses and all from intakehoses.com for under 100.00 minus filter! This is a Easy install!! remove rad overflow, i purchased a plastic red quart tank off ebay!! and cut a small piece of aluminium sheet to make up for the space when removing the overflow tank on the inner fender!! Now ive seen similar installs on ls1 and ls2 I even removed the fog lamps and cut custom screens from stock gto grills to match my sap front and grills!! I did lower the maf sensor for a cleaner look and less fittings than the stock one, they have for sale!! Look at hardcoreintake.com for a setup and photo's!!! Ya Gotta Love these GTO's!!arty: its a great car!!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Looks good, nice clean install, and vary funtional.


----------



## bluhaven (Jan 24, 2005)

Nice job, is that all 4".


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*CPR, cold air Intake*

Yes all 4" inch tubing!! Thanks!for the reply's


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

which 90 did you use on the throttle body, the quick 90 or the regular 90?and is it the 4 inch id that fits the throttle body?


----------



## PDQ GTO (Jun 21, 2007)

Very nice & smart. I alreay have AEM, oh well. Love the black and blue contrast, best look I have seen in a while!!!:cheers


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*cold air*



cpr said:


> Here,s My custom setup, Purchased the hoses and all from intakehoses.com for under 100.00 minus filter! This is a Easy install!! remove rad overflow, i purchased a plastic red quart tank off ebay!! and cut a small piece of aluminium sheet to make up for the space when removing the overflow tank on the inner fender!! Now ive seen similar installs on ls1 and ls2 I even removed the fog lamps and cut custom screens from stock gto grills to match my sap front and grills!! I did lower the maf sensor for a cleaner look and less fittings than the stock one, they have for sale!! Look at hardcoreintake.com for a setup and photo's!!! Ya Gotta Love these GTO's!!arty: its a great car!!



Very nice job on the install, looks like the parts you used were designed just for that purpose. I do know of 2 people that have a simular set up. Their only complaint is that the filter gets very dirty fast and they have to remove it weekly for a cleaning, Either way, you did a great job with it


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*cold air kit*

My filter has stayed Very clean!! I did install a aluminium sheet to replace part of the inner fender in front of the drivers side wheel!! Whwn you remove the overflow, it has a small contour to match the inner fender that you must replace or your filter can be hit by all the debri from the rotating tire!! Sprayed black and a good tight seal my filter is in own recess and high enough to block any dirt!!even above the fog lamp with most of the filter!! arty:


----------



## cpr (Aug 3, 2006)

*cold air intake*



JGOAT said:


> which 90 did you use on the throttle body, the quick 90 or the regular 90?and is it the 4 inch id that fits the throttle body?


Okay found the original intakehoses.com invoice!!Items as follows. 90hl4sr(4"x90 degree short radius) aluminium tubing 36' long (dont need that much 28" is plenty?)tb425 t-bolt clamp(4) Grommet strip(1) I trimmed the corners down to shorten the straight part of the rubber to remove Xcess! And i beleive i used the stock Factory rubber mount/tubing for the maf sensor. I also used the 1"+ pieces that I removed from the corners to act as a rubber stop on both sides of the Down tube, when it goes through the steel fender. It removes the vibrations & cushions the tube! on Vertical movement! Hope that helps. If any one would like More photos/ please Pm me and i will go out to the storage and take more photos!! Good Luck:cheers Sale no 3454. 5/16/2007. total-$85.97 with shipping. More than reasonable!! with a little custom work and thinking its a great setup!! some of the items will be used from the stock air box/ maf sensor! Rubber grommet/clamps


----------



## LOWET (Oct 21, 2007)

*Cold Air*



cpr said:


> My filter has stayed Very clean!! I did install a aluminium sheet to replace part of the inner fender in front of the drivers side wheel!! Whwn you remove the overflow, it has a small contour to match the inner fender that you must replace or your filter can be hit by all the debri from the rotating tire!! Sprayed black and a good tight seal my filter is in own recess and high enough to block any dirt!!even above the fog lamp with most of the filter!! arty:



KUDO's on the job you did. You did your homework and did it right. good luck my friend


----------



## JGOAT (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks for the information.I already have mine in the fender,alls I need is from the throttle body to the MAF sensor. thanx,JGOAT.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

nice job!!! i've seen this done a few times!!! i wondered if the opening in the light is a full 4"!!! if it is it will work fine!!! if it isn't you're going to sacrifice high RPM air flow!!! i went from 3 1/2" on one setup to a full 4" and got a measurable increase in MAP above 6k RPM!!!


----------



## foxtrot7 (Mar 21, 2007)

I do not want to sound like a noob talking about a turbonator but this post got me thinking. Nice setup by the way. Has anyone considered a dual CAI sutup. Like a twin turbo meets this setup without the turbos. Theoreticly it should give noticable gains for not alot of money. Again not trying to sound like an idiot but realy curious.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

"ram air" doesn't do anything. what works is ambient temp air without restrictions. anywhere you can get ambient air from works and anything with a 4" or larger size inlet is the max about any Goat is going to need or benefit from. all of the popular "C"AIs get there _DYNO_ HP gains from a less restrictive filter. they fall short on the "C" part as they all pull air from a less than optimistic location. this setup at least addresses the source of air. the restriction is the part needing a definitive answer. excuse me i forgot the !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SPICERED2006 (Oct 7, 2007)

HEY great job....will it work on the 06? Where is Mason WI? I'm in Racine


----------



## Mikey340 (Jul 18, 2006)

Noice!
Pm sent.
Mike


----------

